
So You Want to Reform Democracy - korethr
https://medium.com/civic-tech-thoughts-from-joshdata/so-you-want-to-reform-democracy-7f3b1ef10597
======
devhead
I think OP is a bit overly jaded by the output vs input of his ideals and
work. Anyone with an idea and some passion have their own chance to produce an
impact in our society and government. No one should be directed to the door
because a problem is "hard" or "complicated", keep trying. Not every solution
solves a problem, but I know for a fact that without a solution no problem
will get solved. keep trying, keep pushing and don't wallow in OP's laments.

that said, OP does have plenty of good points and advice, just don't let it
discourage you from your passion. Rather let it drive you to prove them wrong
and make a difference.

